# Organic spoon feeding makes my lawn super happy.



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

So this year I have invested in building my own push sprayer and I must say it's one of the best investment I've done to my lawn program so far. I am now spoon feeding my lawn with a cocktail of urban farms liquid lawn, kelp4less extreme blend, anderson humic DG, and a shot of liquid iron all using the push sprayer weekly. what a huge difference from my lawn from last year.

My lawn last year. Alot of weak spots. My fertilizer program was Scott's and Miloganite only.





My lawn this year. Fertilizing with Scott's, Miloganite, and spoon feeding weekly.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Looking very nice and noticeable improvement! I could see myself down the road using liquids only. I love spraying and a unit like that would be so awesome.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Killsocket said:


> Looking very nice and noticeable improvement! I could see myself down the road using liquids only. I love spraying and a unit like that would be so awesome.


Thanks! The sprayer makes it easy to get stuff down in even applications. I love liquid spraying but there is nothing like granular spreading fert...easy to get the product down without mixing.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Your lawn looks great. How much of the Extreme Blend and othe products are you putting down weekly?


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Your lawn looks great. How much of the Extreme Blend and othe products are you putting down weekly?


Thanks...I'm applying at the standard rate recommended from the instructions


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Gotboost15psi said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> > Your lawn looks great. How much of the Extreme Blend and othe products are you putting down weekly?
> ...


Are there spoon feeding rates on the bottle or are you converting that into weekly doses?


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

its organic stuff...so you can put down double and it wont hurt anything. I don't add much liquid iron as every product i'm putting down already has a percentage of iron in it. It takes about 10 gallons to cover my 4500sqf. I started off putting down double the rate of liquid lawn. Now i'm putting down the standard rate because my lawn is growing way to fast. Kelp4less extreme blend i stick with the 1tps per gallon. I started putting down T-NEX PGR to help control the growth.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

That's great to hear and photos show fantastic improvement. I am really enjoying the spoon feeding Liquid Lawn too (on top of a synthetic 15-0-15 for my zoysia front and centipede back). I got a soil test back early spring that indicates I'm pretty low on macros & micros. It's good to know Liquid Lawn takes care of pretty much everything, especially with weekly apps. The lawn is so much darker green and lush than my neighbors' lawns. And now that the Poa Annua is dying off I'm looking to really see it take off.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Gotboost15psi said:


> its organic stuff...so you can put down double and it wont hurt anything. I don't add much liquid iron as every product i'm putting down already has a percentage of iron in it. It takes about 10 gallons to cover my 4500sqf. I started off putting down double the rate of liquid lawn. Now i'm putting down the standard rate because my lawn is growing way to fast. Kelp4less extreme blend i stick with the 1tps per gallon. I started putting down T-NEX PGR to help control the growth.


Sounds good and the results speak for themselves.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

What is organic spoon feeding? Is it a brand?


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

William said:


> What is organic spoon feeding? Is it a brand?


its not a brand....means applying frequent light doses of nutrients


----------



## Gksdudrms (Jun 23, 2018)

@Gotboost15psi Lawn is looking awesome! What type of nozzle are you using on your push sprayer? Also, isn't the Anderson Humic DG a granular?


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Gksdudrms said:


> @Gotboost15psi Lawn is looking awesome! What type of nozzle are you using on your push sprayer? Also, isn't the Anderson Humic DG a granular?


spray nozzle im using is Teejet AIC Air Induction Flat Spray. I put about a cup of the andersons humic in water over night so that it dissolves. I then strain it and use the juices in my concoction.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Gotboost15psi Wow that looks amazing!

Did anything else change from last year to this year? Mower? HOC? Rainfall/irrigation?


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Nothing else just organic foliar feeding with push sprayer.


----------



## Gksdudrms (Jun 23, 2018)

@bmw @Gotboost15psi What rate (per 1k) are you guys putting down Liquid Lawn per week? Instructions aren't clear on the label for me.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Gksdudrms said:


> @bmw @Gotboost15psi What rate (per 1k) are you guys putting down Liquid Lawn per week? Instructions aren't clear on the label for me.


I do about 6-8oz per thousand, set on the 1 or 2 oz. setting of Ortho Dial N Spray. The instructions say 1/2 oz setting, but I do 1-2oz... You can go heavier or lighter but I think that's the sweet spot for my lawn. You really just want to make sure you apply early morning or late evening to avoid any burning. I've never had it burn, but I do follow this rule just to be safe. The key is consistent light feeding and over time you will see the lushness of the grass come out. It's like a weekly vitamin for the grass/soil.


----------



## Gksdudrms (Jun 23, 2018)

@bmw Awesome, thanks! So if my math is correct, with your 9k sq ft lawn, you go through a gallon in about 2-3 weeks? Just want to make sure I'm not going too heavy on a spoon-feeding program.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Looks great! Is there a post on the sprayer build? I would love to have one of those!!


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

Do you plan to continue the foliage apps through summer heat?


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

bryanr said:


> Looks great! Is there a post on the sprayer build? I would love to have one of those!!


I second that. I am in the market to build something like this as well!


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

Are there any plans, parts list, etc. available? 
I've searched in the past but don't recall finding anything tangible. 
Have been looking at backpack sprayers but like the idea of a push sprayer better!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Incredible lawn. Congrats!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

The lawn looks great!! Do you water in all of the products after a certain amount of time or do you just spray and leave it on to be absorbed by the grass?


----------

